# Question about Uninstall



## grald (Jan 23, 2006)

Will the modifications I changed with ATI Tools stay after I uninstall the program?  For example, if I change the clocks and the fan speed, will they stay the way they were changed to or will they revert back to the default settings from the way they were before the change?  Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2006)

no they are gone


----------

